# national gyp. wants 20% increase Aug 1st



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:furious: another price increase !!! come on ! things are slow the way it is around here. 

have not heard anything on other manufactures yet but i'm shure they will follow suit !


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Better get use to it. The US dollar is falling by the day. Canadas money is now worth more than ours!!

Gas prices continue to climb. Gas is what averaging about $4 a gallon in the US. Probably be $5 here soon. That will add to the cost of EVERYTHING. 

Companies see their profits falling so they need to raise costs. They have to raise costs cause gas other material goes up in price and then to add harm on top of it, they have to raise their prices cause inflation is so high. Its a viscious cycle.


----------

